# LMFAO!! Ray Mercer knocks out Tim in 9 seconds!! VIDEO



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15196/rep...ercer-in-10-seconds-at-adrenaline-mma-iii.mma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqK6yJaE4mY

OMG!!! HAHHAHAHAH

Damm this makes Fedor look bad though between Tim and AA>


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sigh...

I have nothing to say, really.

I don't think this should be in the UFC section, though.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Still funny. Big Tim got smoked at what apparently he does best. And by a guy who is almost 50. Sad. Just sad.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

speechless...


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

lmfao wow....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow...lame. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoa! 10 seconds? Tim.. what happened big guy?


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

listen i dont want to fall victim to the dreaded mma math but i think what this whole thing ultimately means is kimbo > big tim


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The guy can throw bombs no surprise there if you're gonna stand with him gotta expect it am I wrong?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sorry, doesn't involve the UFC at all. Moved to General MMA.

On topic, this sh** is ridiculous. I can't believe both Arlovski and Sylvia. They are both destroying the image of the UFC from the early 2000's.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Damm this makes Fedor look bad though between Tim and AA>


My thoughts exactly, I'm sure this only fuels the people who think Fedor is so overrated.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> My thoughts exactly, I'm sure this only fuels the people who think Fedor is so overrated.


nah it just looks like tim doesnt care anymore. he physically and mentally let him self go. if anything fedor was the one who took his fighting spirit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, the whole boxing crowd is having a great old laugh right now, so much for Sylvia's talk of how he was gonna bring MMA respect by beating Merce in a boxing match, turns into and MMA bout and he gets destroyed in under 10 seconds. Between this and Sylvia's massive size Im thinking he is the new Ricco Rodriguez and there is more going on then we know about.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man that place blew the **** up tonight when Tim went down, shit was funny as hell.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

AAAAARGGHH!

When Fed beats you, he takes your soul too apparently.
CroCop. AA. Tim. Randleman. Hunt. Nogueira. Lindland. etc
No one Fed has beat has gone on to fight as well as there former self. He must hit them so hard they get brain damage. Or maybe he rapes them in their locker room afterward 8D 

Fed needs to get to UFC, though his soul taking undermines his awesomeness in the rankings as people he beat don't look good in their next fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, just wow.

Mercer still has some legit hands for an old man though. Punching power is the last thing to go, ask George Foreman. 

But yeah, Tim has completed his slide into the scrub rankings. This loss is so embarrassing for him for a number of reasons. 

1st) He jumps out there and acts as the face of MMA vs Boxing. Saying he wants to gain respect for the sport by beating Mercer in his bread and butter.

2nd) He comes into the fight weighing nearly 50 pounds more than Mercer, has 7 inches of height, and a good reach advantage. Not to mention he is 15 years younger, but loses.

and finally 3rd) He not only loses the match, but is knocked out cold, for the first time in his career, in 9 seconds. 

Goodbye Tim Sylvia, we kinda almost liked you while you were around...well not really. You were always a big goofy loaf who used to knock guys out cold, then started laying on them, then started getting destroyed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol I figured something is up when he weighed in at 310. His done and should retire because he just obviously doesnt care or love the sport.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn first Arlovski eats shit and now Sylvia...this is kind of sad to be honest. Fcuk all is all i can really say. 

Well hear come the "FEDOR ONLY FIGHTS CANS GIVE HIM BROCK LESNAR!!!1!11!" trolls


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Sure he was KOed but people are acting like the exact same thing wouldn't happen to just about evey other MMA fighter (including Fedor) who would try to box with Mercer (please don't bring up the Kimbo fight as that ended with a guillatine choke).


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Christ on a bike.

A 9 second KO and 8 seconds of that was Tim falling over in slooooooow motion. Poor bloke.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

tim...................


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Sure he was KOed but people are acting like the exact same thing wouldn't happen to just about evey other MMA fighter (including Fedor) who would try to box with Mercer (please don't bring up the Kimbo fight as that ended with a guillatine choke).


so that shows that kimbo 'street thug' slice fought a better gameplan than tim 'mma veteran' sylvia

there is only one thing we can conclude from this 9 second fight and thats..

kimbo > mercer > fedor > sylvia

mmath prevails!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fedor took AA and Tim Sylvia's souls! Its the only explanation for thier crappy performances!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

My wish came true... Most have took alot since my ufc wishes failed.. But hey atleast my wishes went towards a good cause.. BYE BYE timmy.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Tim, Tim, Tim... :confused05:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Damn first Arlovski eats shit and now Sylvia...this is kind of sad to be honest. Fcuk all is all i can really say.
> 
> Well hear come the "FEDOR ONLY FIGHTS CANS GIVE HIM BROCK LESNAR!!!1!11!" trolls


There are two types of trolls.

1) FEDOR IS OVERRATED AND ONLY FIGHTS BUMS!

2) FEDOR IS GOD! HE STOLE THE HEART OF AA AND SYLVIA! THEY ARE BUMS AFTER HE GOT DONE WITH THEM.

Or we could go with the fact the despite Fedor fighting two very flawed fighters. He's still the most skilled fighter in the HW division. Barnett will be the biggest test of his career IMO.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not actually surprised by this. I've said this before if anyone in the world stands in front of me i can knock them out. Tim sat there like a log and took a huge bomb, the body fades with age but mercer an olypic boxer will probably always have KO power until the day he dies. 

Bad plan on tim's part.

A good striker is one that does not stop moving. Imagine footwork are the tires, your power is the engine, if you cannot deliver your power it doesnt matter that you have it.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Barnett will be the biggest test of his career IMO.


Thats a very very bold statement.. Lil uneducated one too.. He may be one of the biggest BUT NOT THE BIGGEST..


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

ROCKY!!!!!! Really any big top flight heavyweight boxer could knock out anyone with tiny gloves and a square on the button. Really if Tyson were to have been there the samething could have happened. don't know why Sylvia decided to weigh in at 311lbs?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> ROCKY!!!!!! Really any big top flight heavyweight boxer could knock out anyone with tiny gloves and a square on the button. Really if Tyson were to have been there the samething could have happened. *don't know why Sylvia decided to weigh in at 311lbs*?


Well, it's like this here...Tim ain't that bright... :confused02:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Does Tim know that his is allowed to throw punches


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jens Pulver said before the fight that Tim was making a huge mistake and taking this fight like a joke, Pulve said in his opinion you dont get to be world boxing champion with out the things you do with your hands being on a whole different level. I guess to somebody who trains with Sylvia its not a surprise but damn, guys 9 seconds and 310 pounds. I think Sylvia has watched the new wolverine movie a few to many times and wanted to attempt the blob method.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Well Tim, there's always barber college.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Mercer is a badass boxer, I don't think that can be disputed. What I don't understand is why Tim in all of his years of striking lined up with Mercer like he did. Watch when Tim closes in. Merces slides to the left and lines up a big right hand. Tim was so stupid I almost wonder if he wanted to drop that fight. It would be hard to do something like that on accident.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

My God...I seriously thought Big Tim was gonna smash Mercer.

Is Sylvia done?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B00RkZqO2N4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXkcYul1LRo&feature=related


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I think that fight definitely changed career options for him. Provided that Tim could even negotiate himself back into the UFC it will be for pennies on the dollar of what could have been.

Stuff like this is why Dana didn't allow for the fight between Anderson and Roy Jones Jr. I'm not saying the fight would have ended up the same way but the risk to the sport isn't worth the pride. Granted this was MMA rules but the principle still applies.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

That's the difference between MMA and Boxing. If you are in an MMA fight with a boxer you have to use all of your tools not just hands. MMA fighters have too many other skills to work on they will not be able to box with a guy that does nothing but that.

Tim should have kept him back with some leg kicks. Then he could have negated Rays punching enough to take him down and pummel him on the ground. He just stood directly in front of Ray and took his overhand right. What foolish crap. Hell another MMA fighter would have knocked him too.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mercer Beat Sylvia a third the time it took Fedor to do it, i think its pretty obvious now that Mercer is the Best HW in MMA, Best p4p fighter without a doubt


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Mercer Beat Sylvia a third the time it took Fedor to do it, i think its pretty obvious now that Mercer is the Best HW in MMA, Best p4p fighter without a doubt


You deserve to be banned..... for being too smart to be wasting time posting on the internet.

Mercer for HW champ!


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

looney liam said:


> so that shows that kimbo 'street thug' slice fought a better gameplan than tim 'mma veteran' sylvia
> 
> there is only one thing we can conclude from this 9 second fight and thats..
> 
> ...



Actually I believe it was Mercer who tried to take Kimbo down and got cought in a choke.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know what timmy was expecting, he's going in there with a 50 year old man (Who happens to have been a great boxer with BIG power) fighting with full adrenaline probably feeling like he had to fight for his life. I feel so happy for Mercer honestly, too bad Sylvia had to be the one reppin mma.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Am I the only one here who thinks that maybe Tim underrated Mercer's power and ate one flush thus ending the night early?

I don't think it has anything to do with Fedor, Kimbo, anyone. I just think that Sylvia got hit in the jaw by a pro boxer with 4 oz gloves on.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Well we can finally lay the debate to rest, boxing > MMA. It was about time we figured that out.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought this was a joke when I first saw it. I realize Mercer was a pretty decent boxer in his time, but ffs he's like 50 years old, Tim, wtf?

Sylvia has officially jumped the shark, time to retire quietly to be a greeter at some second rate casino in vegas.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks that maybe Tim underrated Mercer's power and ate one flush thus ending the night early?
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with Fedor, Kimbo, anyone. I just think that Sylvia got hit in the jaw by a pro boxer with 4 oz gloves on.


that's how it looks like
also suspect that Fedor simply sucked life out of those two


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks that maybe Tim underrated Mercer's power and ate one flush thus ending the night early?
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with Fedor, Kimbo, anyone. I just think that Sylvia got hit in the jaw by a pro boxer with 4 oz gloves on.


A 45+ year old pro boxer. Tim came in out of shape and got knocked senseless, his chin seems toast.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> A 45+ year old pro boxer. Tim came in out of shape and got knocked senseless, his chin seems toast.


Didn't Randy Couture fight at age 43? Doesn't mean it can't be done, just means it's much less likely =P


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> I just think that Sylvia got hit in the jaw by a pro boxer with 4 oz gloves on.


:thumbsup:

It was quite a solid shot... somehow I doubt that Tim would be the only heavyweight that would be knocked out with that punch.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

GUYS can we please get on topic here.


Boxing > MMA 

it has finally been proven, by the long retired Rey Mercer. Tim Sylvia talked all shit about earning the boxing fans respect by beating a boxer(a 50 old has been) in a boxing match, ok fine but hey no! lets change it to a MMA match last minute and still get knocked out in 10 sec. Pitful imagine if that would have been Wladimir or Vitali in that cage that would have been ugly.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Brutus said:


> GUYS can we please get on topic here.
> 
> 
> Boxing > MMA
> ...


How do you know that Tim Sylvia's striking wouldn't have been better in a boxing setting?!

Maybe Boxers > Mixed Martial Artists in MMA
and Mixed Martial Artists > Boxers in Boxing...

Yes, I demand a boxing match!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Embarassing for Sylvia but worse for MMA as a whole. This destroys any credibility MMA had when a washed up old man like Mercer destroys someone who was (before this fight anyway) a top 10 ranked HW in MMA. There is obviously something wrong with Sylvia since he weight in about 60 lbs over what he normally does. I don't know if it was just laziness and not taking this seriously or something else but it doesn't matter, I'm screwed now. I'll never be able to have any kind of debate with any boxing fan ever again because they can just throw this in my face and I'll have no answer. Thanks alot Sylvia you stupid freaking tool


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> It was quite a solid shot... somehow I doubt that Tim would be the only heavyweight that would be knocked out with that punch.


your right, andrei arlovski probably would have been ktfo as well :thumb02:


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Tim-bbberrrrrr!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Embarassing for Sylvia but worse for MMA as a whole. This destroys any credibility MMA had when a washed up old man like Mercer destroys someone who was (before this fight anyway) a top 10 ranked HW in MMA. There is obviously something wrong with Sylvia since he weight in about 60 lbs over what he normally does. I don't know if it was just laziness and not taking this seriously or something else but it doesn't matter, I'm screwed now. I'll never be able to have any kind of debate with any boxing fan ever again because they can just throw this in my face and I'll have no answer. Thanks alot Sylvia you stupid freaking tool



Why would "MMA" take a hit becuase Silvia got knocked out? In what organization is he the champion? 1 out of 1 MMA fan respect the dude, so why is his downfall the downfall for the sport? 

Why do MMA guys fight boxers on their feet? Didn't the Gracies teach us that getting a guy unfamiliar with the ground game is the best way to beat them? 

And I do think, if nothing else, Fedor is a smart enough fighter to take his opponent to the ground if they've just destroyed someone in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

I have always hated that big goofy looking bitch. Sucks for him.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Brutus said:


> GUYS can we please get on topic here.
> 
> 
> Boxing > MMA
> ...


According to your logic, it should go like this.

Street fighting > boxing > MMA 


Yes! We solved it together! We are geniuses! 

Lets make out and get Jim Lampley involved!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

looney liam said:


> your right, andrei arlovski probably would have been ktfo as well :thumb02:


I see what you did there :serious01:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not very interested in Tim Sylvia anyway. He looks like a big clown to me.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

mtt_c said:


> Why would "MMA" take a hit becuase Silvia got knocked out? In what organization is he the champion? 1 out of 1 MMA fan respect the dude, so why is his downfall the downfall for the sport?
> 
> Why do MMA guys fight boxers on their feet? Didn't the Gracies teach us that getting a guy unfamiliar with the ground game is the best way to beat them?
> 
> And I do think, if nothing else, Fedor is a smart enough fighter to take his opponent to the ground if they've just destroyed someone in under 10 seconds.


MMA takes a hit to their credibility to casual fans and mainstream media. They just saw a top 10 MMA guy get crushed by Mercer, who is so far from top 10 in boxing or MMA that the light from top 10 won't reach him for another 6 years. That makes it easy for them to say "See? MMA is just a bunch of no talent brawlers if a guy like Mercer can take out one of their best." 

That is bad for MMA's future growth, potential TV deals, etc. It isn't the downfall of the sport but it is a setback.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow you suck Tim...you just suck 

die


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm glad tim's fat a$$ got knocked out, by a 50 year old guy none the less.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Some _real_ thoughtful posts in this thread.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Some _real_ thoughtful posts in this thread.


Something sucked up our smrt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bye Bye Top 10*

Sylvia can say good bye to the top ten. Once Overeem fights agains hes on and the true top 10 heavyweights will be properly honored.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who the hell can justify Sylvia being in the top 10? To even attempt to rand a guy who has lost 4 or his last 5 the last of which was to an unranked 50 year old man who has never had a proffessional MMA fight before, I mean it was pretty hard for somebody to justify ranking him in the top 10 before this fight but after it no way hell Im not even sure Id put him in the top 20.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Something sucked up our smrt.







Jesus Timmy, what the hell was that. Fight plan? Get within striking distance, eliminate reach advantage, and stick chin outward.


----------



## MrKirkCameron (Jun 13, 2009)

Ray Mercer proves boxers can still throw down. Boom-Boom-Boom


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Sylvia can say good bye to the top ten. Once Overeem fights agains hes on and the true top 10 heavyweights will be properly honored.


I was thinking bye bye career.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tim's defeat amuses me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Where does Tim go from here? After a loss like that.. what do you do? I'm kinda hoping he hangs up the gloves.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I suppose everybody's gotta make a livin'. Even if it is with the circus.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Something sucked up our smrt.


Yup it did lolz!!1

Hey did u guyz here no that big timmy poopd in his pantz?!!??111 he did lol it was on sherdog

IMO now we know boxing>Mmma thjis is proof


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Damn first Arlovski eats shit and now Sylvia...this is kind of sad to be honest.


Not a very good diet if you want to be a fighter...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Getting KOd by Mercer means nothing, even an old Mercer. Coming in at over 300lbs means a lot. God damn it Timmy....


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Look at those abs ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hawt!!!!


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, is that picture real of Tim? It's kind of crazy that he'd look that fat. I guess he did gain 50ish pounds. The dude looks like he has some sort of eating disorder in that picture.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No Sylvia in Affliction Trilogy*

This loss was so bad that Atencio cut Sylvia from the fight with Paul and is replacing him with the winner of the Yvel/Rizzo fight!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I still want to see Tim v. Ricco.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> This loss was so bad that Atencio cut Sylvia from the fight with Paul and is replacing him with the winner of the Yvel/Rizzo fight!


He got cut because he got KTFO and needs to lay off for a bit. But I don't think Atencio was too upset that that he needed to be 'rescheduled' after that last performance...


----------



## muse (Jun 15, 2009)

Tims not a boxer...never was...hell he's not a grappler either...not quite sure what he is and how he ever held a belt......

Hang on a minute:confused02: i know one thing he is ....DUMB...

Trading with a man of mercers power is :confused03: 

That was massive...not a man walking that stays upright if he wears that.

Reflects nothing on Fedor, fedor fights with a brain cell or two, fedor v ray = ray on the ground about to have a limb dislodged before he can blink.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

LMAO at people talking about Sylvias gameplan and strategy in a 9 second fight.

Gotta give credit to Mercer for still being able to hit like a tank at his age though.


----------



## muse (Jun 15, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> LMAO at people talking about Sylvias gameplan and strategy in a 9 second fight.
> 
> Gotta give credit to Mercer for still being able to hit like a tank at his age though.


Gameplan or lack thereof.....theres a reason it went 9 secs

heres a start steer clear of monster right hands....


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

What would you suggest? Come flying across the cage and hit a spear like Goldberg?

Had he "traded" with Mercer or stood with his hands down and his jaw exposed I might see your point. He did not. He walked out of his corner, had barely started to feel Mercer out and got nailed with a huge right. It happens.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Look at those abs ...


Damn! I thought he was in bad shape in the UFC. I know he has a different body shape but geeze he has packed it on.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL i know ey, and i dont see the benefit ... except a bit of fun before weigh-ins :confused03:
Shame shame ....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia's fight schedule*

Well either way Sylvia won't be fighting anytime soon. And he is going to have to go back to the drawing board after loosing to three of the world's top heavyweights and a late-40s boxer! His only win in his last five fights is to a guy who is now fighting at lightheavyweight!


----------



## Vrang (Nov 11, 2007)

well that was just imbaresing for Tim, i realy feel sorry for that prick now hehehe


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Look at those abs ...


Wow he looks so bloated lmfao


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe he really _did_ get beat up by this guy...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia no longer on top 10*

Well this weeks divitional rankings are out and Sylvia's loss to Mercer has forced him out of the top ten. He is replaced by none other than up and coming fighter Cain Valesquez! Go Cain!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivsv_EKN-dg&feature=related

The prefight press conference. Pawned.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Doesn't need MMA training*

Well Ray you didn't need any MMA training to knock out the big olf! Good job!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Ray you didn't need any MMA training to knock out the big olf! Good job!


tim's intentions were to box, mma wasn't even on his mind lol


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Soakked said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivsv_EKN-dg&feature=related
> 
> The prefight press conference. Pawned.


omg thats so damn funny. Mercer is like "you gonna kick and all of that other shit"


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow thats crazy i cant say i expected him to be knocked out but i guess im not really suprised.


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn.

9 seconds is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Embarrasing*

For an "elite" fighter like Tim Sylvia, yeah that is really embarrasing!


----------

